# How cool is this song?



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Everyone should listen....

SONG


----------



## Pandoraperoxide (Jan 2, 2010)

yes it is and always will be....... ! the real guns n roses with slash . have you listened to slash's new album yet? ? :2thumb:


----------

